# Lab Results..HELP



## meliss917 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have 90% of Hypo sym weight gain etc its awful..here are my labs with reference ranges that the lab uses

TSH 3.48 (.35-5.5)

T4 Total 9.10 (4.5-10.9)

T7 (Free T4 Calculated) 2.9 (1.1-4.3)

T3Uptake 31.83 (22.5-37.00)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

meliss917 said:


> I have 90% of Hypo sym weight gain etc its awful..here are my labs with reference ranges that the lab uses
> 
> TSH 3.48 (.35-5.5)
> 
> ...


It would seem that someting is going on for it is not normal to have such a high TSH and high T4 also.

Unfortunately, further testing would be in order as well as an ultra-sound.

Your labs don't indicate hyper but we cannot be certain as binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies kind of skew the numbers.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## meliss917 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you so much I have my endo appt Monday! Hopefully she is a thorough DR and runs the right tests!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

meliss917 said:


> Thank you so much I have my endo appt Monday! Hopefully she is a thorough DR and runs the right tests!


I hope this appt. goes well for you tomorrow!!! I hope she is a good doctor too!

You are welcome and please let us hear from you and what this doc has to say and what tests she runs.


----------



## meliss917 (Oct 31, 2012)

Doc tested for Hashis and Cortisol levels also wants to run more tests if these are not conclusive..She also recc me to the heart spec (electrophysiologist) for my passing out and seizure issues. I had an EKG and Echo done locally and she said those tests are not good enough to test the circuits of the heart. I go to the heart doc NOV 20


----------



## meliss917 (Oct 31, 2012)

Well after a long wait I had my appt with my local Endo...the out of town Endo was no help she ran a few tests, said I was normal and I was done..anyway this appt was well worth the wait. He goes by the new ranges (2003 Assoc of Endos .3-3.0)..I am a 3.48 and he said based on my labs and symptoms I am not in range, also he is running the FREES!! Also Cortisol and an antibodies test. He said that if my tsh was over 2.25 he wants me on meds! I finally have a shot at feeling normal!!!! I am so thankful for this Doc!!!


----------

